# Pigeon Feed Mixes =3



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

MMphhh. Last time there was a thread like this, there was a lot of fighting, so I didn't really pick anything up. -_-
1. What should my feed mixes contain? I like making my own because I don't feed my cats crappy store crap (<---lol) so why should I pigeons? I have a nearby bulk food store, do you think they'll have some?
2. I think its a good idea to make a winter mix (fatty) and a summer mix (more lean) because here in the winter, it's so cold tat I want to make them fatty and warm


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

This is what my birds get, most of it is single grain in bulk I then mix it, buy fresh
Milo
Buckwheat
Wheat
Millet (white & red)
Austrian Peas
Canada Peas
Maple Peas
Vetch Peas
Corn in winter only since is very humid here in summer and if corn is cracked it will become moldy fast
Oat Groats
Barley
Rice

winter, breeding and molt I include some, these are high in fat easy on feeding them
Flax helps feathers to be silky smooth and against egg binding
Hemp is good before molt
Safflower sparingly all year
Rape seed in winter and breeding
Peanut hearts in winter
sunflower husked in winter

Also I add rabbit feed at about 5%

I'm going to add garlic seed, I never used it in seed form


Good read,

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f105/prevention-nutrition-regime-for-pigeons-56530.html

Pigeon Nutrition 
http://birdsinwhite.com/articles/article5.html

Food Recipes
http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/pigeon/race-feeding.html

Feeding your Pigeons from NPA
http://www.npausa.com/keeping/feeding.htm


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

:O thanks a lot!


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I put all these together, and then with split peas (yellow and green) I colourcoded them! The yellow mix is fattier for winter, and the green seed mix is for summer! Again, thanks so much! Theyre loving it!


----------

